# Koiteichplanung 2010



## Maik1 (15. März 2010)

Hallo Leute , nach dem ich von mir ne weile nicht`s mehr habe hören lassen nun ein neuer Beitrag zu meinem Koiteichplan .
Der Winter zieht sich anscheinend noch ne Weile da habe ich mir gedacht ich mach mal eine Skizze von meinem Koiteich Neubau und hoffe auf eure Verbesserungsvorschläge 
 

Außerdem habe ich da noch ne Frage zu meinem Schwerkraftskimmer .
Wie bindet man den ein , soll der mit in das 110er Rohr vom Bodenablauf eingebunden werden oder besser ein eigenes 110er Rohr bekommen ?
Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten , damit`s dann entlich mal losgehen kann !


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Hallo Maik,
den Skimmerzulauf solltest du extra legen, als nicht mit dem BA zusammen. So kannst du die Zuläufe einzeln regeln. Im Winterbetrieb sehr praktisch.

Wozu ist die Flachzone ? Ein Landeplatz für __ Fischreiher ? Du hast doch schon ein schönen großen Pflanzengraben/Filter geplant, warum noch der Flachbereich ?


----------



## Maik1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Hallo Uwe ,
ich habe ne Tochter von 5 Jahren und möchte Sie in dem Zusammenhang annimieren sich für Wasser und ihre Bewohner zu innteressieren , auch der Spielfaktor hat da keine unwesentliche Rolle gespielt .


----------



## kingman (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Finde ich gut )
Musst nur darauf achten das sie nicht in den teich fällt


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Servus Maik

Hmmm ... selbst unter Berücksichtigung, an das spielende Lernen "des Wasser" deiner Tochter ....
Verstehe ich, besser durchschaue ich deinen Plan nicht ...

Könntest du deinen Plan bitte bemaßen .... die Flachwasserzone ist verdammt schmal gegenüber des Pflanzfilters .... und bringt ausser, wie Uwe schon angemerkt, mehr Nachteile wie Vorteile .... auch der Pflanzfilter (der um den Teich) kommt mir von der Konstruktion und der Dimension nicht schlüssig vor ...

wo ist der Rücklauf in den Teich ....
warum so breit ...
der Einlauf mit Skimmer und Bodenablauf in die Sammelkammer ist ja net schlecht ... aber .... dort vergammelt Laub etc. und geht in Lösung .... ist eine Nitratschleuder ....
Skimmer und BA gehört in die SIFI-Kammer ...
Apropo BA ... da gehören, je nach Länge zwei oder drei hinein .... getrennt mit Zugschieber geregelt ....
Auch solltest du die Pumpenleistung an das Volumen anpassen (1xVolumen/Std.) sprich du brauchst eine 160er oder zwei 110er Leitungen in die Sifi (durch eine 110er gehen nur max 12.000 - 15.000 Liter)

Bitte kannst die Funktionen der Filter näher erklären ....


----------



## Maik1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Hallo Helmut ,
schön was von dir zu hören , also ich hoffe alle Fragen beantworten zu können .

1. Ich kann im Moment noch nicht sagen wieviel l 10000,15000 oder 20000l mein teich zum schluß haben wird ,da ich erstmal sehen muß wie tief ich in den Boden reinkomme oder mir das Grundwasser eine Strich durch die Rechnung macht .
Geplant ist im Moment eine OASE Optimax 10000l die auch schon bestellt ist und durch eine weitere Pumpe ergänzt werden kann falls sich das Volumen ändert .

2. Von dem Vorfilter ( der von mir öfter gereinigt werden soll ) möchte ich in den Siebfilter und von dort in 2 Biofilter ( gleichzeitig um den Duchfluss zu verringern ) dann in die Pumpenkammer , von dort gepumpt in den Pflanzenfilter und zurück in den Teich .

3. Der Flache Pflanzenfilter hat nicht wirklich eine Funktion ( zumindest nicht in der Planungsphase ) ist wirklich zum großteil als Deko und Spielen gedacht .

4. möchte mein Profil auch korrigieren wird wohl nach jetzigen stand nicht größer als 20000 l .


----------



## toschbaer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Hallo,

versuche 2x Bodenablauf  !!

1x separates Skimmerrohr und so anlegen, dass Du im Winter eine 5-9m³ Pumpe mit dranhängen kannst: für den Winter dann gedrosselt!
Und eventuell mit Heizung.
Deine Rohrdurchmesser sind zu klein!!
Pflanzenfilter ist gut, aber ein Boden-Pflanzenfilter ist  
D.h vom Filterausgang kommt ein Schacht (zum Rückspülen). Von dort werden Drainagerohre (so viele wie möglich) auf den Grund des Boden-Pflanzenfilter gelegt. Obendrauf wird eine Schicht (15-20cm) 16-32mm Lavagestein geschüttet; dann 8mm (15-20cm Schicht). Noch besser ist es, wenn Du auf die Drainagerohre ganz grobes Filtermaterial legst!   (25-30er __ Hel-x oder wie ich klein geschnittene Jalousienlamellen)
Welche Pumpe möchtest Du benutzen?
Welches Sieb?

Viel Glück!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Maik1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Welche Rohrdurchmesser sind zu klein ? 
Warum zwei Bodenabläufe wenn der Ablauf an der tiefsten stelle ist ?

Gruß Maik:?


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Servus Maik

Habe ein bisserl auf deiner Skizze rumgeschmiert .... 
 

Großer Kreis ...


> der Einlauf mit Skimmer und Bodenablauf in die Sammelkammer ist ja net schlecht ... aber .... dort vergammelt Laub etc. und geht in Lösung .... ist eine Nitratschleuder ....
> Skimmer und BA gehört in die SIFI-Kammer ...


Das meinte ich ....

Sonst kann ich Friedhelm nur beipflichten


----------



## Maik1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

OK , habs kappiert  werde eure vorschläge was den Bodenablauf betrifft umsetzen ( Bilder folgen falls der Winter noch verschwindet ) !

Aber was habt ihr gegen mein Absetz Becken , ist doch nichts anderes als ein Vorfilter 
der ständig gereinigt werden muß , nur das er mit Teichfolie ausgelegt ist und nicht in einer Tonne endet .

Und was den Kreis mit dem Fragezeichen Regenwasser betrifft , stimmt aber hat ja mit dem Kreislauf Teichwasser nicht`s zu tun da das Abflussrohr nur dazu diehnt die Filtertonnen und den Pflanzenfilter zu reinigen !


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2010)

*AW: Koiteichplanung 2010*

Servus Maik


> Und was den Kreis mit dem Fragezeichen Regenwasser betrifft , stimmt aber hat ja mit dem Kreislauf Teichwasser nicht`s zu tun da das Abflussrohr nur dazu diehnt die Filtertonnen und den Pflanzenfilter zu reinigen !



Dann mach in diese Absetzkammer einen Bodenablauf mit Zugschieber rein und schließe ihn ebenfalls dort an ... brauchst dann nicht mehr mühevoll reinigen


----------

